# Is it OK to give Whiskas cat milk to a dog?



## MissMincePie&Brandy (2 June 2010)

My Pointer is very fussy, and if she's feeling the slightest bit under the wether she stops eating and drinking. She won't drink today, and her gums are a bit tacky (so she's starting to dehydrate) and I just wondered if it's OK to give a dog Whiskas Cat Milk? I'm thinking if I dilute it with water I might be able to get her to drink some fluid?

I know that cows milk is not tolerated by dogs, but I don't know about this?


----------



## galaxy (2 June 2010)

How about giving her sloppy weetabix?  I mix Harley's in a bit of cows milk and water and pop it in the microwave to take chill off.

I give Harley cheese as training treats and in his Kong, so cows milk isn't that bad for them...  Think it's just some dogs it goes straight through.


----------



## BigRed (2 June 2010)

My dogs have cows milk every morning, and it causes them absolutely no problems whatsoever.  My puppies all got cows milk and baby rice for breakfast and they were right as rain too.


----------



## Tinkerbee (2 June 2010)

Tink has my cereal milk  nearly every day, and she has survived 9 years so far... although I could well just be being an awful dog owner!


----------



## spaniel (2 June 2010)

Cat milk is very high in fat and has additives designed just for cats so I wouldnt use it myself.

Cows milk is fine for most dogs and if you dilute it down with water to give a hint of milkiness hopefully that will do the trick.  

Other than that make up some instant gravy and water that down....I bet you that goes! (The salt in it should help encourage the dog to drink even more).


----------



## soloabe (2 June 2010)

One word BOVRIL!

Never had a dog turn anything down with bovril on it.


----------



## MissMincePie&Brandy (3 June 2010)

Thanks people. I emailed whiskas to ask the question and this was their reply:

"Thank you for contacting Whiskas.
We would not advise you to give our cat milk to your dog. Is he on a wet food diet or a dry food diet? If he is on wet food he should be getting moisture from his food. If you are concerned about him becoming dehydarted I would advise speaking to your Veterinary Surgeon.
If you need any further information or advice please contact our Consumer Careline on the telephone number below and one of our Consumer Care Advisors will be more than happy to help you. "

Apparantly goats milk is the best according to my vet. Cows milk is OK, but some dogs have trouble digesting it, and can get the runs afterwards, which is why I didn't want to risk it, seeing as I'm worried about her being dehydrated to start with.

Meaty flavoured water is a good idea too!!!


----------



## rangerover (3 June 2010)

Hi,
Been breeding small dogs for over 20 years and I was told years ago never to give cows milk to pups/dogs or cats/kittens, so I don't.  Bovril sounds like a good idea though.


----------



## Spudlet (4 June 2010)

Another vote for Bovril! Or, when Henry is under the weather I cook rice in chicken or beef stock to make it a bit more tempting.


----------

